# Chicago, Minneapolis, Mt Rushmore



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

We'll be in the Chicago area this July playing tourist for a week.

Than heading west to Minneapolis on I94 for tourist stuff for another week.

Than heading west to Rapid City on I90 to see Mt Rushmore for another week.

Any suggestions for CGs and sights in these area?

BaseCamp


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Even though I live near Chicago, I haven't camped too close to the city, but I hear Illinois Beach State Park in Zion (just North of the City) is very nice. It's on Lake Michigan.

A few others a little further out from the city that I can vouch for are:

Indiana Dunes State Park, I'm staying there for 10 days myself in June, very nice, right on the lake, about an hour from the city (southeast).

Kankakee River State Park, quiet peaceful, good bike trails, about an hour from the city (south).

Starved Rock State Park, quiet peaceful, cool hiking trails, about an hour from the city (southwest).

Jim


----------



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

We've been looking through the WI campground book recently to pick out the areas where we want to make reservations. Here's the URL to their web site...http://www.wisconsincampgrounds.com.


----------



## muliedon (Jul 6, 2005)

I stated my choice for the Mt. Rushmore area yesterday. It would be the Palmer Gulch KOA. It has a waterslide, horseback riding, bike rentals, fishing. Pretty nice, and real close to a lot of attractions. I can't help with suggestions outside of South Dakota. If you are needing a stop in South Dakota before you make it to the hills, Chamberlain has three or four campgrounds. American Creek and Cedar Shore Resort probably the two best. Cedar Shore is the newest. I have stayed at both and both are pretty decent. Not much to do in the campground, but some things to do around Chamberlain depending on intrest. Hope that helps.

Don


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

j1mfrog said:


> Even though I live near Chicago, I haven't camped too close to the city, but I hear Illinois Beach State Park in Zion (just North of the City) is very nice. It's on Lake Michigan.
> 
> A few others a little further out from the city that I can vouch for are:
> 
> ...


Great info! It looks like Zion is 49 miles (1hr 20mins) to Chicago. Indiana Dunes SP is 41 miles but much faster (1hr) into Chicago. Kankakee River SP is 56 miles and 1hr 7mins into Chicago.

The websites for both Indiana Dunes and Kankakee River looks very good (wish they show some pictures of the sites).

Do you have any idea what the METRA lines going into Chicago is like? I'm in the San Francisco California area and have BART as our subway line. The trains are clean and mostly on-time. However there are certain lines that I would not want to ride on due to security concerns. Are there certain METRA lines I should not ride on with my wife and 2 kids?

How are the mosquitos during July and Aug? I'm thinking Indiana Dunes would be less of a mosquito problem than Kankekee River.

Thank-you for all the help. Maybe I can return the favor if you ever decide to come out to the west coast.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Mosquitos are very bad at Kankakee River State Park in July in August. You're right, Indiana Dunes would be better for that. Indiana Dunes is newly remodeled and supposed to be really nice, with great showers. I'll find out for myself in June.

There will be a lot of road construction this year so looking at the trains is probably pretty smart.

Sorry but I don't use the train much. DW tells me that if you use the South Chicago Line you have to transfer to a different train to get into the city. Who knew? I use the train from University Park every once in a while (don't know what line it is) and I have not feared for my life yet.







I guess it's fairly clean for a train.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

I was in Chicago about 20 years ago and it was so hot and humid, I think I lost 10 pounds going from the hotel to the parking lot. I don't remember what time of the year I was there. Will I run into the same climate in July/Aug? Which is the cooler month there?


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Sorry to say, neither one is good







unless you're talking about late August, then it starts to cool down a few degrees. I hope you enjoy your trip. Indiana Dunes SP is probably sounding better and better, especially since it's at the beach.









I do plan on a west coast trip in a few years. I'll be looking for input then.


----------



## WhiteSoxFan (Mar 7, 2006)

All great choices. You may want to look into Chain O'Lakes State Park as well. Horse back riding, hiking trails, & boat rentals. Not much else for kids, but nice level sites and quite.

As for the METRA, what line are you looking to take? The ones I take are all very safe, but I'm north of the city. Not sure about the south lines.

(for those of you familiar with Chicago, yes....I'm north of city and a SOX FAN!)


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

WhiteSoxFan said:


> (for those of you familiar with Chicago, yes....I'm north of city and a SOX FAN!)
> [snapback]89118[/snapback]​


Weird.


----------



## BaseCamp (Jun 10, 2005)

Indiana Dunes it is. First time camping east of the rockys and looking forward to see what its like. I'll post feedback later.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Near Mt Rushmore, drop south a bit to Wind Cave NP. A mile north of the VC is Elk Mountain CG - around 75 sites, flush toilets, water, no hookups (or dump station). Very quiet, and it is isolated enough that I have never seen it fill up. Plus, you can visit the cave, which is a cooling treat in hot weather. It's supposed to be 98 there tomorrow!

Slug


----------

